# New Sussex Woodturning Club



## Geronimo (19 Feb 2013)

A group of woodturners has started a new Club in Sussex - South Downs Woodturners.

We meet in the Portslade Town Hall (near Brighton) on the first thursday each month between 7:00 and 10:00.

We have a full programme of demonstrations and competitions, and also run a shop and a library.

Please see our website for full details: http://www.SouthDownsWoodturners.com

We would love to see anyone who has an interest in woodturning, please come along and enjoy our range of activities.


----------



## DMF (21 Feb 2013)

Hi Geronimo,

good to see your post, i'm at the start of many slippery slopes it would seem and whilst i'm not ready to go lathe buying at the moment give us a month or so and i'll definitely be ready to start learning about it!

Great to know there's a club across town to me so i've put the website in my favorites and i'll make contact and pop in to say hi sometime soon  

Thanks, Dean


----------



## Geronimo (23 Feb 2013)

Dean 
Thanks for your post. You're welcome to come along and see us. Our members are always happy to talk about tools etc., so you may be able to get some useful advice before spending your hard earned cash. 

Our next meeting is on the 7th of March. 
G


----------



## DMF (23 Feb 2013)

Thank you, just had a knee op so touch n go weather i'll be mobile by then but if not then i'll be at the next one for sure. Definitely want to do some homework before i get going so it all sounds good to me


----------



## Geronimo (13 Mar 2015)

South Downs Woodturners now meet at:

Lancing Parish Hall
96 South Street
Lancing
West Sussex
BN15 8AJ

Typically on the first Thursday each month, but see our website for details.

We have members from all over sussex, and a little beyond. Everyone is welcome, so please come along and see what we do.


----------



## blackrodd (13 Mar 2015)

I expect his knee has healed by now!
Rodders


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (14 Mar 2015)

Noted,
I shall pop by at some point to say hi.
No lathe ( yet...)


----------

